

Show HN: Hackful Europe iOS App - oemera
http://dailyoemer.com/hackful-ios/
Hi guys,<p>I have been working on a iOS app for Hackful Europe lately. Since the API is now ready to access it is time to show you guys all I have got.<p>The app is really simple and puts everything from hackful.com into your pocket.  
You can<p>* login,
* up vote,
* coment on something,
* reply,
* submit and
* share the articles<p>The project is fully open source under MIT license and is also in the App Store by now. You can start reading my code and contribute to it on GitHub if you like.<p>Please tell me what you think. What can be done better?<p>Hope you like it  
Oemera
======
oemera
Hi,

I'm the developer of the app. I have been working on a iOS app for Hackful
Europe lately. Since the API is now ready to access it is time to show you
guys all I have got.

The app is really simple and puts everything from hackful.com into your
pocket. You can

    
    
      * login,  
      * up vote,  
      * coment on something,  
      * reply,  
      * submit and  
      * share the articles
    

The project is fully open source under MIT license and is also in the App
Store by now. You can start reading my code and contribute to it on GitHub if
you like.

Please tell me what you think. What can be done better?

Hope you like it

Oemera

